# Help Please LD28 Diesel



## Ross_Stewart (Jul 28, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to time a LD28 diesel engine please? Many thanks from the UK


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's not an engine we got, I don't think. So I doubt anyone here knows how to do that. Sorry.


----------



## HandMeDown (Jul 18, 2005)

There might be some guys that can help you out here: http://groups.msn.com/NissanDatsun720PickupOwners

Good Luck!


----------



## LimeyRich (Aug 19, 2005)

*LD28 tuning*

Hi: I'm new to the forum, so don't laugh, OK? To the best of my knowledge, on the L28 diesel, you need to find someone familiar with the early Maximas. The diesel was an option on rear wheel drive Maximas, I don't remember which years, sorry. Please ck the Maxima threads.The only tuning you can do is checking for correct fuel pressure, and then valve timing and injection timing. I am familiar with the car but never had to work on one. Lots of luck to you.


----------



## maggot31 (Apr 17, 2010)

hi guys, i have an LD28 Diesel engine in a Ford ute, am just wondering if anyone knows anything about the gearbox for this engine? its stuck in reverse and unsure of whats wrong. ive been told by one person what to possibly check but its hard to get at. If anyone has a few pictures of the gearbox by its self from a few different angles im sure it would make it easyer for me to know what to go for and where to look first,

thankz


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

1,5,6,3,2,4 counterclockwise from the drivers side. Same timing setup as a regular L28


----------

